# Hertz HDP 5 vs JL audio HD900/5



## ougrad1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Anyone have any advice experience between these two amps? I hear from some audison seller that the hdp has faster "switching" than the hd so it has a better sq and quite honestly, I have no idea what that means and have my doubts. Prices are $1000 vs $800 for hd and hdp, respectively.

The HD has more wattage at 100 rms vs 70 for the hdp. I'm running hertz hsk comps 165 in the front where the speakers are further up in the doors. The tweets are in the corner of the door windows in the stock location. Ive also got a bit ten and jl audio w3 sub. 

Thanks for any advice anyone can provide!


----------



## nerofive4 (Oct 4, 2011)

Watching this...


----------



## Blackandblu (Oct 2, 2011)

in for updates


----------



## TheHulk9er (Oct 28, 2010)

Yep, inquiring minds need to know....


----------



## nerofive4 (Oct 4, 2011)

Random note: when google price searching, it appears the Hertz amp comes in around $500 (vs 1000 listed above) I maybe searching incorrectly, but I beielve that is not the case...


----------



## ougrad1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Just to update on my original post as I actually bought the HDP5 amp a while back, replacing my HD900/5 to power my preexisting Hertz HSK 165 comps(just upgraded to Milles for Christmas...yay me! If anyone is interested in my HSKs, let me know.). 

Now I am not technical and still consider myself an SQ noob but my ears are pretty analytical so I'll try to give the best explanation I can...sorry if it's not up to your standard but I feel my experience could benefit some folks. 

The biggest difference I noticed was the HD900/5 seem to "drive" the speakers with more fullness in the midrange/midbass with less effort. I found myself turning up these ranges on my bit 10 with the HDP5 where I didn't need to do this with the HD900/5. Even then, I wasn't too happy about the sound as it just seemed forced. As far as the bass, with the HD900/5 it seemed to hit harder than the HDP5, if that makes any sense. The HDP5 was definitely good but my W3 10" had a distinct difference with the HD900/5 with just how tight the bass was and how hard the kick drums are in some of the music I listened too. In the HDP5, the bass was there but not as tight. 

The HDP did seem more musical and reproduced the highs with better detail and openness regardless of the gain settings, leaving me to believe the HD900/5 colors the music just a little bit. When I turned the gains up on the HD900/5, I notice a difference in sound, smoother but somewhat muddy with the midbass. 

That said, all of these differences could be more attributed to the wattage difference between the two amps than anything else but I thought I would share my albeit, short experience with the new HDP5 amp. 

I just switched out my Hertz HSK 165 and HDP5 amp for Hertz MLK2 TW and Audison LRx 5.1 and so far, could not be happier...minus the massive amp and passive crossover sizes that make hiding them very hard.


----------



## audiozone (Jun 1, 2013)

thanks for your opinion, Im looking a 5 channel amp but almost all of them (budget line) seems to be short in the bass channel, the VOCE line 5 channel amp is the exception, but is too expensive for me...If you have to choose which one do you prefer? JL? I will be powering a CDT 2 way set in the front and I dont know which sub, but if I keep with hertz might be a HX 250 or JL w3v3 thanks!


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

This seems to support a completely unjustified prejudice I held before. Russian language magazine tests HDP4 and HDP5 before, and while both passed the objective measurement tests in stride, after a listening test employing HDP4, they said something like "this sounds better than some other amps we heard before.. but.."

Anyways, I feel like JL HD probably has a better reputation so far based on all feedback I have seen so far. I think the wattage output of the HD amps on the full range channels make up for this difference.


----------



## audiozone (Jun 1, 2013)

So your saying that hertz is good making amps but not enough in marketing?? Should I go with hertz then? 
I am also looking the HCP series, I dont need compact but with a little more cash I can get the HCP4d and HCP1d and I have a more flexible and powerfull system.. what do you think? 

Getting out big high end brands like zapco, phoenix gold, which other brand is good with amps and bufget friendly for a young with his first setup =P


----------



## Crimepays79 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hey outgrad, how much for your HSK's?


----------

